# Look - Great Customer Service!



## blee (Feb 5, 2005)

Earlier this week I noticed that one of my Keo Ti pedals no longer rotated smoothly...I thought the bearings were shot. I figured I may as well get the bearing replaced in both pedals, and so I took them to my LBS for servicing. After they took the pedal apart, though, they discovered that the spindle itself had gotten worn, and that I would need to replace the spindle/axle. Anyway, to make a long story short when I picked up the pedals today I found out that Look replaced the spindle/axle and the bearings on both pedals *free of charge*, despite the fact that the pedals were over 4 years old. Kudos to Look for really taking care of their customers, and also to Left Coast Cyclery in Berkeley for always providing me with top notch service!


----------



## LO^OK (Feb 1, 2008)

Similar positive experience. A retentive shim of Ergostem broke. Contacted the distributor in Belgium and two days later a letter with spare shims arrived from Look France. Great after sales service.


----------



## tv_vt (Aug 30, 2007)

*no support*

I sent them an email over the weekend about my seatpost/frame issue on my 481 and haven't heard a peep back. Sent it to the [email protected] link on the Look website. Maybe my issue is an old issue, but would be nice to hear something from them.

T


----------



## MCJ (Oct 8, 2002)

*Good Customer Service???*

I have sent many e-mails to Look and its been over two weeks and not one response. I don't have a problem and I hope I never do with this service. I even PM'd Chas without any response. Not sure whats up. This is for the US.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

tv_vt said:


> I sent them an email over the weekend about my seatpost/frame issue on my 481 and haven't heard a peep back. Sent it to the [email protected] link on the Look website. Maybe my issue is an old issue, but would be nice to hear something from them.
> 
> T


Call the 866 430 5665 number for customer service. They were very responsive to me.


----------



## Campbelllevy (Apr 24, 2008)

Yeah, I'm just looking for the plastic cable guide that goes on the headtube for my Look 555 - sent an email about two weeks ago - haven't heard a peep. I'll give the 866 number a go tomorrow.


----------

